# Finally getting it done...



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well after a year of trying to put this thing together, 4 lead singer changes, 1 MIA drummer, 1 great new drummer, constantly changing practice spaces, learning new tunes, buying new equipment and drinking lotsa beer our band (The Spitfires) has our first gig coming up on May 26th. It,s a private party with 60 to 80 people expected. After that it could be the Ribfest in Gananoque Ont in June and then hopefully a couple of local bars in the summer. Feels good to finally be on our way. Oh and we are sounding damn good for a bunch of old farts. Doing some diverse stuff from The Who, Bowie, The Ramones, Bad Co, Hendrix, Dwight Yokam, Eagles, Skynyrd, Black Crowes, Stones, CCR etc....


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Old farts make good music.

And when the dance floor is full of groovin' youngsters.....


....need I say more.

Drool


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Old farts make good music.
> 
> And when the dance floor is full of groovin' youngsters.....
> 
> ...


+1 to all that!


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*Great news*

Good to hear, Tarl! That sounds like the stuff I've played for fun with Jack and a few others from time to time. Let me know if you're gigging around town and I'll try to catch you.

BTW, what ever happened with that PA you ordered from LA Music - how'd it work out?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...gratulations and best wishes!

geez, next thing you'll be telling us that you've started writing songs!!!

:rockon2: 

-dh


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

+1 to the geezers!!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*old = experienced*

When I was young I used to go to bars a lot to see unknown bands. I'd usually see them setting up before the gig and I soon noticed that, typically, if the players were older guys and had ratty, beat up old gear, they sounded GREAT! If it was young guys with shiny new guitars and PA, I knew they were gonna SUCK! No matter how much they jump around on stage.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Baconator said:


> Good to hear, Tarl! That sounds like the stuff I've played for fun with Jack and a few others from time to time. Let me know if you're gigging around town and I'll try to catch you.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened with that PA you ordered from LA Music - how'd it work out?


 Finally got the Peavey and it is great. Our old Traynor just had to go. At the very least we should be at The Ports sometime this summer.....,ll let you know.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Good for you man !!!!! Old Farts ROCKKKKKKKK baby
Onwards and upwards. Good luck at the gig.
Pete


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

best of luck Tarl...
you dont have to be young to be energetic...
us geriatric rocker's rule...

Auger


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

and for those of us that live way too far away, find someone with a good video camera.


----------

